# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  منجية طلب العلم في مركز تكوين العلماء بموريتانيا الذي يراسه العلامة الددو

## ابن عاشر المغربي

هذا هو البرنامج والذي يمتد على عدة سنوات وارجوكم منكم الدعاء لي
http://cforim.org/images/bernamij.pdf

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب وأفضل عليك.

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

